# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Klamotten waschen

## Gonzo0815

Grüze!

Ich hab derzeit ein Problem, da eh jetzt ja zunehmend dreckiger wird, bring ich meine Sachen nicht mehr richtig sauber.

Wie wascht ihr eure Klamotten? Steht ja eigentlich überall drin, nur kalt und ohne alles.
Ich werfs jetzt immer mit Koch/Bunt 30° rein und meist ist es noch dezent fleckig wenns rauskomme.

Ich will´s aber nicht nur saubär, sondern rein  :Big Grin: 

Gruß

----------


## Wild

alco ich hau es in die waschmaschine  (e klar ;-) )  bei outdoor 30° mit an bissl an waschpulver und siehe da alles sauber ;-) 
greets wild

----------


## Gonzo0815

hmmmm, also fast gleich wie ich (Waschrumpel hat kein Outdoor Programm).
Komisch nur das es bei mir net sauber werden will.

----------


## Sethimus

einweichen vorher? fleckenspray? imho eh wurscht wenns gleich wieder dreckig wird, hauptsach es stinkt ned  :Wink:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

also ich schmeiß es in die waschmachine bei 40° und pflegeleicht... dazu noch normales waschmittel und sauber is es, zumindest bei mir...
wenns wirklich zu dreckig is, lass ichs einen abend mal einweichen, und dann erst in die waschmaschine... bei zu viel dreck kann nämlich die maschine versopfen, was dann ziemlich zach wird...

----------


## fipu

Wenn es wirklich schmutzig ist weiche ich es auch ein und gebe noch etwas Vanish dazu. Beim Einweichen wie auch beim nachher waschen in der Maschine.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ja das mit dem Einweichen hatte ich auch schon?
Nur is halt nervig da zeug immer über Nacht einzulegen  :Big Grin: 

Fleckenspray funzt ohne Einweichen auch nur bedingt. 
Höher als 30° trau ich mich auch nicht weil ja doch viel Gummi und Plastik auf den Klamotten drauf ist.

Gruß

----------


## georg

> Höher als 30° trau ich mich auch nicht weil ja doch viel Gummi und Plastik auf den Klamotten drauf ist.


30°C = KALT
Körpertemperatur: 37°C
Wenn die Sachen 40°C nicht aushalten, dann sind sie zurückzugeben.  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wasch selber aber nur mit 30°C weil mehr nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist. Mir sind Flecken wurscht, hauptsache es stinkt nimmer. Eventuell vorhandenes lebendes Zeug wird sowieso durch die Lauge gekillt.

----------


## man6068

vorher evt mit dem dampfstrahler behandeln wirkt oft wunder und das zeugs hebt das sowieso aus.

----------


## willi

Ich wasch alles in der Maschine bei 40°C .  Protektorenjacke(ohne Rückenpanzer), Knie-Schienbeinschützer  auch, eingepackt im Kissenbezug gehts ohne Probleme. Nur bei Rückenpanzer und Protektorshort gbts Handwäsche.

----------


## aemkei77

Wasche alles bei 30°, Flecken gehen eigentlich immer raus
Oxi ist immer dabei, wegen Geruch und so  :EEK!:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

also bei mir kommt alles von schuhe über gwand bis zu den protektoren in die maschine...
das einzige, was ich mach, is dass ich vor dem schleudern mene poc schoner raus nehm, weil ich keine ahnung hab, wie das vpd zeugs auf schleudern reagiert...

maximal spritz ich vorher den ärgsten dreck ab, wenn ich im gatsch biken war, aber sonst...

----------


## man6068

ich wasch immer alles ganz normal in der waschrumpel, feinwäsche mit 30 grad, das kürzeste programm, schleudern.
weiters tue ich nichts in irgendwelche säcke oder tücher sondern einfach alles rein in die rumpel. auch alle protektoren und schuhe. hatte damit noch nie ein leider und die waschrumpel auch nicht, sie rumpelt schön weiter und alles wird sauber.
vorher evt mit dem dampfstrahler drüber und den ärgsten dreck wegstrahlen.
 :Smile:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Mal ein Danke für die Antworten.

Das mit dem Rückenprotektor runter und in einen Kissenbezug ist soweit alles klar und wird auch immer so gemacht.

Aber aus welchem Grund auch immer, bleiben bei mir die Dreckspritzer immer als Schatten auf Hose und Jersey zurück.
Deshalb die Frage wie ihr das macht, oder ob ich ums Einweichen nicht herum komme. 

Gruß Tom

----------


## man6068

@gonzo mit dem dampfstrahler bekommst die normalerweise heraus

----------


## Loki87

Gegen Schatten auf der Hose hilft ne Bürste. Einfach sanft (sanft!) nass ausbürsten, zwischendurch immer mal kurz spülen.
Im Zweifel auch einfach zweimal waschen. Bei mir reicht eine Waschladung eh nie,deshalb fliegt die Hose dann bei der Zweiten eben nochmal mit rein.
Wenn vor dem zweiten Waschgang die Bürstenbehandlung gemacht hast, wirds wirklich strahlend sauber.

Vanish hilft auch. Vor allem gegen Geruch.

----------

